# Java Programme auf einem Server



## vanToom (12. Januar 2007)

Tag Forum!
Ich hoffe, die Frage ist nicht all zu banal und ihr könnt mir trotzdem weiterhelfen.
Also ich hab mir ein ganz kleines Java-Programm geschrieben, welches in regelmäßigem Abstand Bilder einer WebCam liefert und in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis speichert. 
Ich möchte nun dieses Programm nicht immer auf einem Client laufen lassen müssen und daher meine Frage, ob und mit welchem Aufwand (finanziell?, technisch,..) es mögliche wäre, diese Jar-File auf einem Server laufen zu lassen. Bzw. weiß jemand einen Anbieter, wo dies möglich ist?

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe

viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (12. Januar 2007)

Moin!
So ganz verstehe ich dich nicht, was du machen willst?
Möchtest unter einer Adresse im Internet/ Homepage die Bilder deiner Webcam angezeigt bekommen? Das ist mit verschiedenen Techniken möglich, aber trotzdem muss bei dir zuhause immer noch ein Programm laufen, welches die Daten liefert...

Oder ist es garnet deine Webcam sondern irgendeine öffentlich, auf deren Daten man zugreifen kann?
Dann musst du dir einen Anbieter suchen, der einen WebServer laufen lässt, welcher JSP/Servlets unterstützt. Ich mag mich irren, aber ein kostenloser fällt mir keiner ein.

Vielleicht einfach nochmal genau erklären, was du genau machen willst...

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## vanToom (12. Januar 2007)

MeinerEiner_80 hat gesagt.:


> ....
> Oder ist es garnet deine Webcam sondern irgendeine öffentlich, auf deren Daten man zugreifen kann?
> Dann musst du dir einen Anbieter suchen, der einen WebServer laufen lässt, welcher JSP/Servlets unterstützt. Ich mag mich irren, aber ein kostenloser fällt mir keiner ein.
> 
> Vielleicht einfach nochmal genau erklären, was du genau machen willst...



Okay, Danke erstmal für die Anwort. Ich habs mir doch gedacht, dass ich mich nicht ganz verständlich ausgedrückt habe.  

Also, es ist eben eine öffentliche Webcam die in regelmäßigen Abständen Bilder liefert und unter einer URL auch anzeigt. 
Mit meinem Progrämmchen lade ich die Bilder und speichere diese lokal ab. 
Das ganze möchte ich nun über einen längeren Zeitraum machen und damit ich nicht ständig meinen Home-PC laufen lassen muss, hätte ich mir gedacht, das Programm auf einem Server auszulagern und nur ab und an die Bilder vom Server downzuloaden. 

War das jetzt verständlich? Oder ist die ganze Idee Schwachsinn?

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe/Kommentare & einen schönen Tag noch

lG

Thomas


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (12. Januar 2007)

Ah okay...
Ich dachte, du wolltest eine Webseite generien, die per JSP/Servlet Technik die Bilder der Kamera anzeigt.

Ob das geht was du willst, ...nun ich glaub eher nicht das es Server Provider gibt, die so freundlich sind die ganze Zeit dein Programm laufen zu lassen. Wenn das ginge, könnte ja jeder Hampel ein Programm ins Internet/auf einen Server stellen, laufen lassen und damit ne Ganze Menge Blödsinn anstellen... Aber ich mag mich auch irren..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## vanToom (12. Januar 2007)

Okay, dann war die Idee doch schwachsinnig   
Einen Versuch wars wert.

Danke auf alle Fälle


----------



## Anime-Otaku (12. Januar 2007)

du kannst dir einen eigenen Server mieten, wo du der Admin/root bist...da gibts virtuelle Server schon für 10 Euro im Monat.


----------



## kroesi (13. Januar 2007)

Hi !

Bei den Root-Servern für 10 Euro muss man allerdings beachten, daß diese meist nur 128 - 256 MB Ram haben. Das ist in den meisten Fällen zu wenig, um einen Tomcat zu betrieben. Dieser schmiert hoffnungslos ab (Out of Memory Error). Man kann das umgehen, in dem man sich ein swap-file anlegt, aber das ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

Gruss,
Krösi


----------



## javaprogger1987 (13. Januar 2007)

Also Tomcat läuft auf meinem VServer mit nur 128Mb Ram und klappt eigentlich ohne Probleme (muss nur dem JRE den Speicher begrenzen mit -Xmx=32m)..

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## vanToom (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Vielen Dank für eure weiteren Beiträge. 
Hat jemand einen guten Tipp für einen Anbieter solcher Root-Server?

Ihr habt mir aber auf alle Fälle schon weitergeholfen.

Grüsse & Danke

Thomas


----------

